# Light at the end of the tunnel



## Setwale_Charm

meaning some hope, some possible assurance of changes.

In *Russian* it is: _свет в конце туннеля_


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:* *tünelin sonundaki ışık *or* umut ışığı* _(light of hope)
_
Just learnt it, *tünelin sonundaki ışık* is _indeed _idiomatic as well as being word for word translation.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Portuguese:

A luz no fim/final do túnel.


----------



## gao_yixing

Chinese:最后一丝希望 or 最后一根救命稻草.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Setwale_Charm said:


> meaning some hope, some possible assurance of changes.
> 
> In *Dutch*: (Er is) licht aan _het _einde van de tunnel.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank


----------



## irene.acler

*Italian*:

La luce alla fine del tunnel.


----------



## elpoderoso

Sorry to be pedantic but isn't the English expression
''Light _at _the end of the tunnel''?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

YES!! This was a typo after a sleepless night and I did not know how to edit titles. Mods, please!


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*אור בקצה המנהרה*


----------



## mimi2

In Vietnamese:
"*Ánh sáng ở cuối đường hầm"*


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

*Spanish*:
"Una luz al final del túnel"

It's a proper translation, and used quite often.  If you'd like idioms, on the other hand, let me know: we have some.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Norwegian: *det er lys i enden av tunnelen*

Similar to the English.


----------



## elroy

Arabic: ضوء في نهاية النفق 

Transliteration: _Duu'(un) fii nihaayati 'n-nafaq(i)_


----------



## tie-break

Français: La lumière à la fin du tunnel.


----------



## Henryk

German: Licht am Ende des Tunnels.


----------



## Ilmo

Finnish: Valoa tunnelin päässä.


----------



## Marga H

In Polish we usually say: *światełko w tunelu*  - small light in the tunnel


----------



## karuna

In Latvian it is a direct translation: _Gaisma tuneļa galā. _


----------



## parakseno

In Romanian "_luminiţa de la capătul tunelului_" (the little light at the end of the tunnel) is more commonly used. But it's correct to use "lumina" instead of "luminiţa" (the diminutive).


----------



## berty bee

In hungarian: Fény az alagút végén.
fény = light
alagút = tunnel 
végén = at the end


----------



## Maja

Setwale_Charm said:


> In *Russian* it is: _свет в конце туннеля_





Marga H said:


> In Polish we usually say: *światełko w tunelu*  - small light in the tunnel


In Serbian: svetlo na kraju tunela / светло на крају тунела


----------



## daoxunchang

gao_yixing said:


> Chinese:最后一丝希望 or 最后一根救命稻草.


I don't think so. Your version means "the last hope", while "light at the end of the tunnel" means "hope you see after undergoing a lot of hardships" and my impression is that it's often used for encouragement. 
My offer: (I believe this is a literal translation from this English idiom, but I think it's now common in our speech)隧道尽头的（一道/丝measure word）光亮/亮光
or a more Chinese expression: 希望hope的曙光the first light at daybreak


----------



## Petrucci369

Danish=English

_Lys for enden af tunnelen_


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:*
トンネルの先にある光
tonneru-no saki-ni aru hikari
ofTunnel endAt thatExists light
light that is at the end of the tunnel


----------



## divinelight

Chazzwozzer said:


> *Turkish:* *tünelin sonundaki ışık *or* umut ışığı* _(light of hope)_
> 
> Just learnt it, *tünelin sonundaki ışık* is _indeed _idiomatic as well as being word for word translation.


 
In Turkish we also say*: Her gecenin bir sabahı var. *It literally means: *There is a morning after every night. *So it kind of gives the idea of light and hope.


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Světlo na konci tunelu.

In Lithuanian:
Šviesa tunelio gale.


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*:

_la lumo fine de la tunelo_


----------



## mataripis

*Tagalog:May Tanglaw sa dulo ng lagusan.*


----------

